# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Articles And Pictures From Soapmagazines And Other Stuff!!

## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!
I thought that there should be a thread where people can post pictures from soap magazines,and all other things!!
I was looking for one,but couldn't find it,so thought i'd start one!!
Will post some articles about EastEnders from this weeks' SoapLife in a couple of minutes!!
If people want to know about other soaps in SoapLife,please ask me and i will scan the Articles for you!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Here are some EastEnders articles from this weeks' SoapLife  (Fortnight Ending The 21ST Of October)!!:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Here are some More pictures from the latest SoapLife:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman



----------


## shannisrules

in the first one at the top it says Karens back is that inc oronation street or another drama?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

:Rotfl:  Sonia a total flirt!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> in the first one at the top it says Karens back is that inc oronation street or another drama?


No that's in another drama.
Do you want me to scan the article for you??

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Sonia a total flirt!


Lol,yeah i was thinking sort of the same thing!!
When i see her in EastEnders,Sonia doesn't seem like a flirt to me,lol!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

She's well strange looking....not meaning to be horribe but her mouth is too small for her face..

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i know,but she looks a lot nicer on the picture than she normally does in EastEnders!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Shes such an old frump on EE!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Haha,lol :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
But i do like her,when she's nice with Martin and that,but like yesterday in EastEnders,when Martin did all that work to make her a romantic meal and all that,and then she just went upstairs because she had to do schoolwork,i know she had to do it for tomorrow,but since Naomi came to the Sqaure,she hasn't given Martin any attention at all!!
If i was Martin i wouldleave her,if this keeps going on!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Yeah shes is totally unfair to martin and its beginning to annoy me now   :Angry:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i know,and that Naomi girl is annoying me too!!
My mum thinks that Naomi and Sonia will have a lesbian affair,but don't know if that's gonna happen,seems to be going a bit far,lol!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Oh my god, thats a bit disturbing..

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Oh my god, thats a bit disturbing..


Yeah,i know,so i don't think that EastEnders will do that,to be honest!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> Here are some More pictures from the latest SoapLife:


who is that man that is on the same page as Dawn

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> who is that man that is on the same page as Dawn


That's someone in Corrie,i don't know exactly who,do you want me to post it for you??

----------


## Angeltigger

if you could- i thought it had something to do with EE

----------


## xcutiekatiex

kool pitcures

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> if you could- i thought it had something to do with EE


 

Here it is Enjoy!!:











If you want it a bit bigger,because you find it to small to read,then just ask,and i'll replace them.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah, Sorry i need it bigger

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I've made the acrticle a bit bigger!!
Hope that you can read it now!!

----------


## Angeltigger

OK thanks for that

----------


## di marco

thanks for those pics!  :Smile:  are there any of hollyoaks that you could post please

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for that

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


Karen's Back?!   :EEK!:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Johnny Does What?! Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

----------


## lollymay

he better not kill anyone evil person

----------


## di marco

> Karen's Back?!


no it means the person who played karen is in something else (i think anyway!)

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Karen is in  a new drama called Vincent

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

